# Brewday Apps - what do you use?



## bundy (10/2/14)

Hi guys, just about to start my BIAB journey and prepping everything to try and eliminate or reduce mistakes.

As I always have my smartphone on me I was thinking it would be handy to have an app to help me on brew day. To remind me when to do things eg x hops in now, y hops in now, wort chiller in now to sterilise etc etc. so. I add it all in prior hit go and the alarm goes off to remind me what's next.

So wondering what (if anything) others use. Anything like this or just a piece of paper?

I came across 2 I thought handy. (Free also which I like) One called brewtimer, where it looks like you enter your steps in and it rings an alarm reminder on what to do as time ticks away. Other was called beercalc which had a handy conversion tool for adjusting gravity readings based on temperature.

I've used neither other than starting to take a look, as just getting prepared and trying to find what may be the best available, so keen on hearing what others use so I can go take a look.


----------



## Scooby Tha Newbie (10/2/14)

Brew mate is a simple program on the pc and it's free.
But my main program is "Brewer's Friend" it's not free but I like it. As I'm just into BIAB it lets me print out all the steps,and gives me peace of mind. Brewers friend is a full site with back up
Most use "Beersmith" on here. I've heard its very good but a bit complex I tryed it for three brews but liked brewers friend easier to use.

http://www.brewersfriend.com/

Thats the link if you want to look


----------



## Yeastfridge (10/2/14)

Usually I use a piece of paper and a stopwatch on my phone. If I'm feeling paranoid that I'll miss a hop addition I'll put a timer on for x minutes so I don't miss anything. 

That said, and I have no new when making recipes I'll play around on my phone in an app called *Wort*, and for heaps of different conversions/calculators (IBU, priming sugar/brewhouse efficiency/gravity adjustment *Brewer's Friend*. Pretty sure both were free apps.

Brewer's friend has lots of free stuff you can use online, you just can't save more than a handful of recipes.


----------

